# Japanese anabolic forum (CRAZY!!)



## espy (Mar 12, 2014)

So I started to research stuff around, and since one of the language I speak is Japanese - naturally I go there and get info about it. I came across Japanese sites and oh, my, god. Here's the trend from my mother country.

•They like oral steroids. Even though they have liver damage people are like "oh once you go to doc you can come back training with us in 6 months" GASP
•They like Follistatin 344 (GDF-8 blocker!!!) And actually getting okay amount of gains. (Cantonese brand)
•Their source is UNITED STATES !!! 
•Their herbal supplements are Chinese herbal medicine and actually seems to be working to control libido and blocking okay amount of DHT.


Fun stuff!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 12, 2014)

......herbal to control libido?

...domestic suply?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 12, 2014)

I like Asian food.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 12, 2014)

The Japanese created furazabol. It's a derivative of oral winny that was supposedly ok on your lipid profiles.  I think it is one of those "jury is out on this one" kind of things.  I just thought it was interesting that you mentioned that the Japanese like orals....thought I would toss that in the convo.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 12, 2014)

....who doesnt like oral?


----------



## espy (Mar 12, 2014)

Apparently the theme of their discussion is like "I peed last night and it looked like Soy Sauce. I'll be back here in couple of month man" "Good luck man" "Good luck man, take care" "I just don't like needles you know?"

And here I was dropping my jaw and reading the whole thread like holy, shit.


----------



## espy (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, really, who doesn't?

YAYA


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 12, 2014)

Yaya loves stink.bombs.


....soy sauce urine?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 12, 2014)

espy said:


> Apparently the theme of their discussion is like "I peed last night and it looked like Soy Sauce. I'll be back here in couple of month man" "Good luck man" "Good luck man, take care" "I just don't like needles you know?"
> 
> And here I was dropping my jaw and reading the whole thread like holy, shit.




So your saying blood in my pee is bad ?


----------



## espy (Mar 12, 2014)

Thematrix :

Apparently there are herbal medicine called - 八味地黄丸, and 補中益気湯

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/八味地黄丸

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/補中益気湯

(well, sorry, Japanese)

It looks like both of the meds are sold from Tsumura and widely used in Japan. 八味地黄丸 especially clinically proven prostate meds that works kind of like (at a glance.. need to research more) DHT blocker. Since they are herbal medicine you can buy over the counter.

Here's a very simple English description (not much)


And as for "domestic supply" .... for Japanese guys it's not really domestic is it 
It seems like U.S is the source.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 12, 2014)

espy said:


> Thematrix :
> 
> Apparently there are herbal medicine called - 八味地黄丸, and 補中益気湯
> 
> ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2014)

So they buy their ugl gear from US who gets it from China? This is actually very interesting to me espy thanks for posting it.  I am laughing pretty hard at the Follistatin-344... That stuff is garbage.


----------



## espy (Mar 12, 2014)

It's just the norm of each countries are totally different and it is really interesting thing to read. The herbal medicine really is accepted widely in their body building community and they are taking it regularly. And some of the early adopter stuff that didn't get sold really well is rebranded and sold there.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> So they buy their ugl gear from US who gets it from China? This is actually very interesting to me espy thanks for posting it.  I am laughing pretty hard at the Follistatin-344... That stuff is garbage.



Whoa whoa whoa!!!  All the killer whale cock they eat and you are laughing at the follistatin???  It would take me 8 more tentacles to point out the error in your ways.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 12, 2014)

No pct gon have those egg rolls like soggy noodles


----------



## meat (Mar 12, 2014)

What surprised me was their sources for gear are here in the US.


----------



## espy (Mar 13, 2014)

We do not eat killer whale cock but we do eat puffer fish sperm. 

dunno, wanted to protest against your comment but digging own hole deeper and deeper


----------



## espy (Mar 16, 2014)

I am desperately looking for Arimidex so contacted that source and guess what, Japanese person replied back ! He didn't seem to understand my English so I switched to Japanese and it was all good! Will report you all back


----------

